# Something Strange With Snake Eggs



## dan shaf (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey stipson python recently had eggs, but some have come out small and brown, just wondering what the go is


----------



## baker (Dec 12, 2016)

The brown ones are just infertile slugs. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 13, 2016)

Doesn't look like a successful clutch. Have you removed the good ones to an incubator? If she hasn't curled around them and begun to incubate them herself, they are unlike to progress to hatch at this stage. That's a terrible substrate by the way.

Jamie


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 27, 2016)

did she lay anymore? in that photo it looked like she wasn't finished.


----------

